# Post installation of openssh



## rbizzell33 (Jan 20, 2010)

I installed FreeBsd 8.0 and I forgot to initailize sshd daemon. I don't see any files in the /usr/local/etc directory where ssh would be. How do you install openssh. The commands are in the bin directory but no files. I can't go into /usr/ports/security and install ssh because you have to rebuild world and change the variable. So how can I install or get openssh working running


----------



## gilinko (Jan 20, 2010)

The sshd server that comes with the base system can be enabled by adding

```
sshd_enable="YES"
```
to your /etc/rc.conf file. Configuration files exists in /etc/ssh and you start it by using 
	
	



```
/etc/rc.d/sshd start
```


----------



## rbizzell33 (Jan 20, 2010)

there are no ssh files in the directory


----------



## phoenix (Jan 20, 2010)

OpenSSH is installed as part of the base OS.  Even if you do a "minimal" install, you get OpenSSH installed.

The configuration directory for the base OpenSSH is /etc/ssh/.  The primary config files are /etc/ssh/ssh_config for the client, and /etc/ssh/sshd_config for the server.

You enable the daemon by adding *sshd_enable="YES"* to /etc/rc.conf and then by running `# /etc/rc.d/sshd start`.

Simple as that.


----------

